# Tetons/yellowstone In June 2009



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

The DW and I are headed to the Tetons and Yellowstone in the first two weeks of June 2009. Normally I wouldn't worry too much about what weather conditions we would see but our intent is to explore both parks extensively on the Harley. Have any of you camped in the areas that time of year and what can we expect? We will take every lick of leather and cold weather gear we have but hoping not to need it.

Any other Outbackers headed there that early in the season? We are staying at Coulter Bay & Fishing Bridge. Look us up if you are there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We still saw snow in Late June. Any chance you could delay until then? Early June is hit or miss on the weather for that area from what I hear.

The OB pict in my signature is on the Beartooth Highway in late June...


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Been to Yellowstone twice. Once in late May and once in July or August. Had a minor snowfall, maybe an inch, going into the park from the Southern Montana entrance. That was in late May. Once we were in the park it was beautiful and the weather was fine. A sweater or light jacket kept us warm. The other time was in August. It was much warmer but it rained quite a bit. Also tent camped in Rocky Mountain National Park with my son in August. There was snow above 11,000 feet and even at 8,000 feet it was quite cold. Yellowstone averages about 8,000 feet so it can be a bit unpredictable. Good luck.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Weather that time frame is VERY iffy. As a former savage (Yellowstone employee), I remember well one summer - 1984 - when our inlaws came to visit. On June 10th, they were caught in a near-blizzard and nearly killed in a wreck. I wouldn't plan on motorcycling in the park then. Of course, you can bring the bike(s) and ride them or use other transportation as weather indicates.

Sluggo


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We went to Yellowstone and Tetons this past June with an SOB family. We arrived on June 8th and it was barely snowing as we entered the park from the west entrance.
As we entered, the park rangers said that it had been the winter that just would not go away. Anyway, our plan was to stay in Norris campground (no reservations or hookups). We had no problem getting two sites next to each other. We had 5 days of on and off snow in between some sunshine. We did see alot on our day trips around the park. We drove to Lamar valley one day and one of the roads was closed due to snow. It never did open while we were there. We saw all kinds of animals during our visit (black bears, grizzly, moose, mountain goats, elk, bison, deer, fox, wolf, porcupine, and a bald eagle.) It was very cold (27 degrees), but luckily we packed for it as well. We ran our heater every night and filled up one of our propane tanks at Fishing Bridge on our way to the Tetons just to make sure that we didn't run out. 
The day we left Yellowstone to go to the Tetons is when the sun finally decided to stay out. We stayed at Signal Mountain campground on Jackson Lake (again, no reservations or hookups). We had no problem getting 2 sites right next to each other). The weather from this point on was fantastic with completely sunny days. We took a twilight raft ride down the Snake River one evening. We went horseback riding and hiking. 
All and all, it was a fantastic trip and I would do it again in early June, just because it was not as crowded and we saw so much.
Just make sure you plan for cold weather.
Hope this helps a little


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Was there for the first two weeks of this past summer. We ran into a big snow storm that closed all roads in the park except the road from West Yellowstone to Madison.
On the plus side, we saw an unbeliveable amount of the seasons new born wildlife.
We also had to drive from Yellowstone back into idaho and south to Jackson because the pass between Yellowston and Tetons was closed due to snow.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

If you can enter the park from the east through Cody Wyoming you should consider doing that. It has some of the most beautiful and spectacular views that we saw on our trip from Los Angeles to Minnesota. Another plus is the Buffalow Bill State Park that sits along a reservoir heading into Yellowstone. It's probably 40 or 50 miles from the entrance and I think on hiway 14. Not much to do but spend the night. But it's very new with clean facilities and just above the reservoir. When we were there it cost $10.00 for the night. We slept in the back of the truck but as I recall they had hookups. If you do, check the road conditions. When we were there, they were working on the road at the top of the hill just before the entrance. We left Yellowstone at dusk since we didn't have reservations and ended up going through the construction zone which had some pretty steep cliffs on one side. I wouldn't want to do that pulling. That was two years ago so it's probably completed by now. There are many campgrounds between Cody and Yellowstone and more wildlife than you can count.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Yikes......obviously need to watch the local forecasts before we head out of town. From all this snow talk, we may need to leave the bike home this trip.

Does anyone have any warm weather stories from early June?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> If you can enter the park from the east through Cody Wyoming you should consider doing that. It has some of the most beautiful and spectacular views that we saw on our trip from Los Angeles to Minnesota. Another plus is the Buffalow Bill State Park that sits along a reservoir heading into Yellowstone. It's probably 40 or 50 miles from the entrance and I think on hiway 14. Not much to do but spend the night. But it's very new with clean facilities and just above the reservoir. When we were there it cost $10.00 for the night. We slept in the back of the truck but as I recall they had hookups. If you do, check the road conditions. When we were there, they were working on the road at the top of the hill just before the entrance. We left Yellowstone at dusk since we didn't have reservations and ended up going through the construction zone which had some pretty steep cliffs on one side. I wouldn't want to do that pulling. That was two years ago so it's probably completed by now. There are many campgrounds between Cody and Yellowstone and more wildlife than you can count.


The East entrance is not bad at all driving as of last summer. (It was a LOT wider that the Beartooth's and relatively straight!







)

At the pass just outside the park, check out the Howitzer used to 'manage' the avalanches in the winter. I think the rule of thumb would be if you hear it firing, you are a little early in the season.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

HDOutbackers said:


> Yikes......obviously need to watch the local forecasts before we head out of town. From all this snow talk, we may need to leave the bike home this trip.
> 
> Does anyone have any warm weather stories from early June?


No.

I have either camped or worked there, or both, most every year since 1975. Exactly once I slept with the windows open. That was August 20th, 1984.

I remember because it really made an impression on me. We didn't make it this year, due to other obligations, but 2007 and 2006 it was the warmest I can remember, for the times of the year we were there. But it wasn't sleeping with the windows open weather!

Sluggo


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We were there from June 22nd to the 30th this year and the weather was beautiful. Blue skies and big fluffy white clouds. It was like walking in a post card. The winter this year was indeed late to end as compared to the last 10 years. As mentioned by Chabbie, the weather finally broke just before our arrival. I would go in June again.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

HDOutbackers said:


> Yikes......obviously need to watch the local forecasts before we head out of town. From all this snow talk, we may need to leave the bike home this trip.
> 
> Does anyone have any warm weather stories from early June?


June 1, 2006 - 80* temps, shorts and T-shirt weather.







The locals did say that was unusually warm for early June. We figured it was a present for the Michiganders who only had one day to do a "blitz" tour of Yellowstone.







Once we got up into the higher elevations we were throwing snowballs at each other.







We drove out of the park through Beartooth Pass, which had just opened for the season the day before - still had 20 foot high piles of snow on each side of the road!

Early June is a good time to go to Yellowstone. You'll see lots of calves/cubs, etc., the park is beautiful, and it won't be crowded yet like it is later in the summer.


----------

